
Ask HN: Which watch(es) are you wearing? - jasonvorhe
And why did you choose that watch&#x2F;these watches?
======
bikamonki
Top-right corner of my Android.

------
jasonvorhe
I'm rocking a Seiko SKX007. It was cheap, it's robust, it's not too big and it
looks awesome on a NATO strap.

In a few years it'll be joined by a Submariner 14060M, if I can find one in
good condition at a good price point.

------
tony-allan
Seiko Solar Sports SNE095P2

\- No batteries to buy

\- Field watch style (love it)

\- Waterproof

\- Great value for money

